# Recommend Novels for Fans of GRRM



## Philip Overby (May 18, 2011)

While I'm waiting for the next George R.R. Martin book to come out and I can't watch the HBO series, I'd like suggestions on what I could read that's in it's vein.  Politics, warring, cool characters, plot twists, epic scale, door-stopper, sword fights, blood, and the like.

Sci-Fi or Fantasy are both ok.

Authors I like (that fit into this category):

George R.R. Martin
Joe Abercrombie
Steven Erikson
Scott Bakker
David Anthony Durham
Brandon Sanderson (to an extent)

Any thoughts?


----------



## Kelise (May 18, 2011)

Scott Lynch if you like Joe Abercrombie


----------



## Black Dragon (May 18, 2011)

Have you read the Night Angel Trilogy by Brent Weeks?  It has everything that you listed, and then some.


----------

